# Mar Hall Golf Sunday 29th April 2018- interest?



## virtuocity (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I saw a deal online for minimum 8 people for Mar Hall.  You get:

-Morning roll and tea/coffee
-18 holes
-1 course lunch

Price = Â£45

Personally, I love this course.  Never play well on it, yet still enjoy playing it at least once per year.  I need 7 others (min) to make this happen.  Have sent off an email to confirm availability, but in the meantime, I need bodies to commit to this date.  Names below please!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd definitely recommend this course to anyone - best I've played in the area for sure so get on this folks!


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 31, 2018)

I would be interested in this, only played it once despite living locally itâ€™s a great course


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 31, 2018)

*Interested*

virtuocity
jpxpro


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2018)

Missed this thread yesterday, Iâ€™m interested also


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice one Val


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2018)

Sorry Dave, just realised I wonâ€™t make this as I have a major engagement with rugby and booze the day previous

Apologies


----------



## MC72 (Feb 1, 2018)

Iâ€™d be interested and may be able to bring another couple of guys along


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 3, 2018)

Stick me down for this please (not worked out how to add to a list on my phone). 

Did the same deal last year and it was fantastic value. The grub was brilliant.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2018)

*Interested*

virtuocity
jpxpro
MC72
HowlingGale

Folks- need another 4, or this won't happen.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 3, 2018)

I should have feedback from the other 2 by the end of this weekend. What about Willie & Willie P, arenâ€™t they up for it?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2018)

MC72 said:



			I should have feedback from the other 2 by the end of this weekend. What about Willie & Willie P, arenâ€™t they up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Think Willie is injured.  Probably fell under the weight of all the money he's taken off me over the years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Think Willie is injured.  Probably fell under the weight of all the money he's taken off me over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Ah just seen this, me ,williep and Roger are ok for this, as long as you buy the Peronie :cheers:
BTW it was only my feelings that were hurt


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2018)

I am interested but can't confirm until my club publishes it's 2018 fixtures as I'm doing the Juniors this year and their medals are on a Sunday.

So put me down as a maybe for now and will get back to you as soon as I get this year's fixtures.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

There is availability at Mar Hall for this date.  The first tee time is 1107.  I have asked them to pencil this in, but it's likely that they will need a deposit.  I will no doubt be asking you for this soon.  


*Interested*
virtuocity
jpxpro
MC72
HowlingGale
williamalex1
WillieP
Roger
Jimboh

I can add more tee times on for those who are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 8, 2018)

Good stuff. Remember to remember your correct payment details before letting us know this time &#128514;.

Cheers for organising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hopefully we can get another 4 ball together.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 8, 2018)

I am interested but can't confirm yet.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,

Slight change to time as someone confirmed the booking I wanted!!!  

Itinerary:

Arrive 11.07 for rolls and tea/coffee
Round at 12.07 
One course lunch straight after

I have booked two tee times, as, to be honest, I can't be bothered having to bet on another 4 people coming along. If there are more interested (including you Gerry), then it shouldn't be a bother to add on another tee time.  Just get in touch.

In the meantime, I need a deposit of Â£9.  *This needs to be paid now* either via PayPal or bank transfer.

Paypal is paypal.me/virtgolf (copy and paste link into browser).  Ensure that you put your forum name in as a reference.  

Or, if you prefer bank transfer, PM me for bank details.

Please feel free to send the full Â£45 over to save any hassles.  *Full balance required within one week of play*.

As usual, if you can't make it, that's fine, but you won't get the deposit back until I fill the space!!! Mar Hall is a great place to play, but they are very strict when it comes to collecting money.

Thanks everyone- please don't delay as I need to get this deposit paid asap.

Dave


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 9, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Hi,

Slight change to time as someone confirmed the booking I wanted!!!  

Itinerary:

Arrive 11.07 for rolls and tea/coffee
Round at 12.07 
One course lunch straight after

I have booked two tee times, as, to be honest, I can't be bothered having to bet on another 4 people coming along. If there are more interested (including you Gerry), then it shouldn't be a bother to add on another tee time.  Just get in touch.

In the meantime, I need a deposit of Â£9.  *This needs to be paid now* either via PayPal or bank transfer.

Paypal is paypal.me/virtgolf (copy and paste link into browser).  Ensure that you put your forum name in as a reference.  

Or, if you prefer bank transfer, PM me for bank details.

Please feel free to send the full Â£45 over to save any hassles.  *Full balance required within one week of play*.

As usual, if you can't make it, that's fine, but you won't get the deposit back until I fill the space!!! Mar Hall is a great place to play, but they are very strict when it comes to collecting money.

Thanks everyone- please don't delay as I need to get this deposit paid asap.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Â£45 sent via PayPal. Let me know if you don't get it. Ta. Drew.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Money sent for Me, williep and Roger :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 9, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Â£45 sent via PayPal. Let me know if you don't get it. Ta. Drew.
		
Click to expand...

Got it ta.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 9, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Money sent for Me, williep and Roger :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 got it ta


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 9, 2018)

Decent test of golf is Mar Hall, some good holes, a couple of "meh" holes and great views over the Clyde to the Old Kilpatrick hills. Greens are never "fast" though which is my bugbear!


----------



## jpxpro (Feb 9, 2018)

deposit sent today, ill square up balance at end of month


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 10, 2018)

*Payments*
virtuocity- PAID IN FULL
jimboh
jpxpro- DEPOSIT PAID
williamalex1- PAID IN FULL
Roger- PAID IN FULL
WillieP-PAID IN FULL
HowlingGale- PAID IN FULL
MC72


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 10, 2018)

MC72 can no longer make it.  Any takers?


----------



## ger147 (Feb 12, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			MC72 can no longer make it.  Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to be given the dates for this season. Will keep an eye on the thread while I wait for the fixtures list...


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 1, 2018)

A wee bump, folks.  Still one space going.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			A wee bump, folks.  Still one space going.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still one short ?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep sure am


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 13, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Yep sure am
		
Click to expand...

Bumps a daisy


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 14, 2018)

Folks- STILL need one more person for this:

Roll & Coffee
18 holes at Mar Hall
Lunch

Â£45


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Folks- STILL need one more person for this:

Roll & Coffee
18 holes at Mar Hall
Lunch

Â£45
		
Click to expand...

PM'd ref this


----------



## jpxpro (Apr 15, 2018)

really sorry guys but im gonna have to withdraw from this, ive messed up dates and will be away this weekend  

if you cant fill space and i still need to pay then let me know.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys do we need extra bodies for this? Do you want me to ask around?


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 16, 2018)

Should have said it'll be 'outsiders' who haven't seen the light of the forum &#128512;


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 16, 2018)

Folks,

I've had a message from a forum member who currently doesn't have access to the site- he's going to let me know on Friday if he can play.

However, at present we have 2 spaces which need to be filled.  If they are not, then I will personally be liable for the cost.  So yes, please ask your pals.

Jpxpro-  sorry you can't make it.  Given the above I'm currently trying to fill your place to avoid you losing out cash.  Come on folks- let's get these spaces filled.

Also, I'm going to book a couple of buggies for Williamalex1.  Is there anyone else wanting one? 

Cheers!


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 16, 2018)

No buggy for me. I get travel sick in them. &#129314;&#128512;. Will put the feelers out for a couple of extra people and let you know asap.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 19, 2018)

Update:

*Payments*
virtuocity- PAID IN FULL
jimboh- PAID IN FULL
_jpxpro- DEPOSIT PAID_
williamalex1- PAID IN FULL
Roger- PAID IN FULL
WillieP-PAID IN FULL
HowlingGale- PAID IN FULL
Superhans- PAID IN FULL

Still in need of one player, as jpxpro can't make it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			No buggy for me. I get travel sick in them. &#129314;&#128512;. Will put the feelers out for a couple of extra people and let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your driving Drew , defo no buggy for you:rofl:
But we might just have a professional driver coming along


----------



## casuk (Apr 19, 2018)

Is there anyone leaving from Glasgow I could maybe grab a lift from, if so I will go if your still one short


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 19, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I've seen your driving Drew , defo no buggy for you:rofl:
But we might just have a professional driver coming along 

Click to expand...

&#128512; I'm still trying to work out if that's a compliment. 

I've held off asking people just in case forum members want to come along.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 19, 2018)

casuk said:



			Is there anyone leaving from Glasgow I could maybe grab a lift from, if so I will go if your still one short
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts are you? I have a slight issue in that I need to take the wee fella to park run before it. I don't think I'll be able to make a huge detour. I'm just at the Clyde Tunnel.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			&#128512; I'm still trying to work out if that's a compliment. 

I've held off asking people just in case forum members want to come along.
		
Click to expand...

Would i dis you Drew :rofl: 
I think we now have 2 x 4 balls, Virtuocity will confirm .


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2018)

casuk said:



			Is there anyone leaving from Glasgow I could maybe grab a lift from, if so I will go if your still one short
		
Click to expand...

Hi Cass, first we need to check with Virtuocity [ Dave ] if there's still a place going.
 If there is we can try to arrange something.:thup:


----------



## casuk (Apr 20, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Whereabouts are you? I have a slight issue in that I need to take the wee fella to park run before it. I don't think I'll be able to make a huge detour. I'm just at the Clyde Tunnel.
		
Click to expand...

Im the east end shettleston to be exact


----------



## casuk (Apr 20, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi Cass, first we need to check with Virtuocity [ Dave ] if there's still a place going.
 If there is we can try to arrange something.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know there might be some waiting to confirm its just incase there is a space I would be interested


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 20, 2018)

casuk said:



			Im the east end shettleston to be exact
		
Click to expand...

Know where you are. Used to run along Edinburgh road then up Halhill road when I stayed over that way.
I don't think I'd make it in time to get you, but we can see who's going and work it out from there.


----------



## casuk (Apr 20, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Know where you are. Used to run along Edinburgh road then up Halhill road when I stayed over that way.
I don't think I'd make it in time to get you, but we can see who's going and work it out from there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a bit out the way for you


----------



## User101 (Apr 20, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Update:

*Payments*
virtuocity- PAID IN FULL
jimboh- PAID IN FULL
_jpxpro- DEPOSIT PAID_
williamalex1- PAID IN FULL
Roger- PAID IN FULL
WillieP-PAID IN FULL
HowlingGale- PAID IN FULL
Superhans- PAID IN FULL

Still in need of one player, as jpxpro can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Cabby - PAID IN FULL :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Cabby - PAID IN FULL :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back , looking forward to meeting you Cabby , do you do mates rates .


----------



## User101 (Apr 20, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Welcome back , looking forward to meeting you Cabby , do you do mates rates . 

Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm no a member of Mar Hall so no cheapy for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Cheers, I'm no a member of Mar Hall so no cheapy for me.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi all, we now have 8 players who have signed up and paid for this.  Thanks for your support.  Sorry casuk, it's unlikely that I'll get another 3 players in addition to yourself to make up another 4-ball and at this late juncture it's unlikely that there will be a tee time available immediately after ours.  

virtuocity
jimboh
williamalex1
Roger
WillieP
Cabby
superhans
Howlinggale

Can I ask everyone to meet at the pro shop at 11am prompt please.  

Was thinking that we could run a friendly sweep on the day of Â£5 per person:

Â£20 for overall winner (stableford, full handicap)
Â£10 for second place
Â£10 for nearest the pin on 10th hole (short par 3- that I never frigging hit the green on)

If anyone doesn't fancy that, let me know. Otherwise, see you all there.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 21, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Hi all, we now have 8 players who have signed up and paid for this.  Thanks for your support.  Sorry casuk, it's unlikely that I'll get another 3 players in addition to yourself to make up another 4-ball and at this late juncture it's unlikely that there will be a tee time available immediately after ours.  

virtuocity
jimboh
williamalex1
Roger
WillieP
Cabby
superhans
Howlinggale

Can I ask everyone to meet at the pro shop at 11am prompt please.  

Was thinking that we could run a friendly sweep on the day of Â£5 per person:

Â£20 for overall winner (stableford, full handicap)
Â£10 for second place
Â£10 for nearest the pin on 10th hole (short par 3- that I never frigging hit the green on)

If anyone doesn't fancy that, let me know. Otherwise, see you all there.
		
Click to expand...

When you said the extra participant didn't have access to the site I immediately knew it was Cabby ðŸ˜‚. Definitely looking forward to it. See you at 11. 

The missus still thinks I'm weird for meeting 7 other blokes off the internet to go and hit balls about a field.


----------



## User101 (Apr 21, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			When you said the extra participant didn't have access to the site I immediately knew it was Cabby &#62978;. Definitely looking forward to it. See you at 11.
		
Click to expand...


Don't believe the hype   I'll probably be banned before then anyway but will still be there :thup:

Oh and I'm good for a fiver ne:


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Don't believe the hype   I'll probably be banned before then anyway but will still be there :thup:

Oh and I'm good for a fiver ne:
		
Click to expand...

&#128512; Good suff. Canny wait.


----------



## User101 (Apr 21, 2018)

I presume we're playing off the whites ye ?


----------



## casuk (Apr 21, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Hi all, we now have 8 players who have signed up and paid for this.  Thanks for your support.  Sorry casuk, it's unlikely that I'll get another 3 players in addition to yourself to make up another 4-ball and at this late juncture it's unlikely that there will be a tee time available immediately after ours..
		
Click to expand...

That's no problem at all, another time maybe. 
Enjoy


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			When you said the extra participant didn't have access to the site I immediately knew it was Cabby &#128514;. Definitely looking forward to it. See you at 11. 

The missus still thinks I'm weird for meeting another 7 weird blokes off the internet to go and hit balls about a field.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorted that for you Drew .

 I'll to donate a fiver to the sweep


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice course, lovely location but hellishly slow greens all year round. 

Enjoy.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Nice course, lovely location but hellishly slow greens all year round. 

Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you said 



Jacko_G said:



			Decent test of golf is Mar Hall, some good holes, a couple of "meh" holes and great views over the Clyde to the Old Kilpatrick hills. Greens are never "fast" though which is my bugbear!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2018)

Just to confirm, I have now paid the final balance to Mar Hall.  I have also booked and paid for two buggies costing Â£40 each (bloomin' expensive, I thought).

Buggies will be used by williamalex1, Roger and WillieP.  There is a spare space in one buggy.  I'd rather walk, but if no one else comes forward to use it (Â£20) then I will take it.  PM me or post here.  

See you all on Sunday.  Weather is to be showery this week, but looks like it will brighten up over the weekend.  

Thanks again.


----------



## User101 (Apr 24, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Weather is to be showery this week, but looks like it will brighten up over the weekend.  

.
		
Click to expand...

But absolutely baltic apparently.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			But absolutely baltic apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Only if the forecast changes from 9 degrees and dry.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2018)

Re: tees.

I've got some people who want to play off whites, some off yellows.  

Frankly, I don't really mind what I play off.  I 'get' the argument that you want to play off the full course.  As would I, but there has to be a balance (wouldn't find much enjoyment slogging it round Championship courses off the tips on a forum meet which has been arranged for fun).  

There's been a good bit of rain this week and will be making the course play longer than usual.  In the interests of getting round in an acceptable time, and in line with having a hit with old and new friends, it would make more sense playing off the yellows.

However, you pay your money, you play what you want.  Ideally, I'd like to leave this to you all to come to a consensus.

So, chat amongst yourselves and let me know on the day.


----------



## User 99 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks a cracking course.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a competition there in June hence why I wanted to play it beforehand. The competition is actually off the yellows so playing off them would actually suit me but given the choice for Sunday I would much rather play off the whites, particularly if we are playing for money, the least we can do is have a challenge.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Concidering my age and ability it's the Yellows for me , if we have a choice, or even the reds if i can get away with it .

But I'll go with the flow.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2018)

Good point Billy.  The reason we have yellow tees is to enable everyone to enjoy their round within their own limitations.  In the interest of inclusion I'd opt for yellows.  Would also add that the whites are there for those who want them.


----------



## User 99 (Apr 25, 2018)

Are age and ability relevant, isn't that why we all have handicaps &#129300;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2018)

RandG said:



			Are age and ability relevant, isn't that why we all have handicaps &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

If !!! we have a choice i'll vote for the yellows, because thats what i prefer, simple.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2018)

if some of you are off the white and some yellow, then you need some sort of handicap adjustment depending on what the SSS is. For instance when we have this at my club the ones off the yellow get two shots less in line with the SSS difference. sim to how it is if you have ladies playing.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2018)

I despair.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

Full handicaps stableford off the yellows, thank goodness I've just gone up to 14 after last weeks game


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Problem solved,  i called Mar Hall and asked what tees we will be using on Sunday, the Pro said we will be playing from the yellow tees.
 Seemingly the course will be busy with corporate parties.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Problem solved,  i called Mar Hall and asked what tees we will be using on Sunday, the Pro said we will be playing from the yellow tees.
 Seemingly the course will be busy with corporate parties.
		
Click to expand...

We can discuss strokes gained off the yellows coz my head's just melted reading the other thread.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

My understanding is the Celtic/Rangers game kicks off around the same time we do so there may be travel congestion, though I have no idea of the proximity of the area.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			My understanding is the Celtic/Rangers game kicks off around the same time we do so there may be travel congestion, though I have no idea of the proximity of the area.
		
Click to expand...

Should be OK. You'll be passing the cut off for Celtic Park about 10:40 if we're meeting at 11. The M8 is never that busy anyway when the game is at Celtic Park. If it's at Ibrox that's when it gets busy. Assuming you're using the M8 and not the M74.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

M80/M8 but I'm guessing the traffic heading to the game from outside glesgae will be on the same route as me.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			M80/M8 but I'm guessing the traffic heading to the game from outside glesgae will be on the same route as me.
		
Click to expand...

Think you should be early enough to get in front of the mobs. Well, hopefully &#128512;.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

I suspect they'd be leaving around the same time as me, 9ish getting them into the city around 11ish, same as me.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 25, 2018)

Think you'll be ok. If you're worried take the backroad from Stirling to Glasgow. Goes through Kippen, Drymen, Bearsden etc. Or leave 20 mins earlier and head to the spa for a rub-down prior to play &#128526;.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Think you'll be ok. If you're worried take the backroad from Stirling to Glasgow. Goes through Kippen, Drymen, Bearsden etc. Or leave 20 mins earlier and head to the spa for a rub-down prior to play &#128526;.
		
Click to expand...

Drew I didn't know you were actually working there on Sunday morning, try not to rub anyone up the wrong way  :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Think you'll be ok. If you're worried take the backroad from Stirling to Glasgow. Goes through Kippen, Drymen, Bearsden etc. Or leave 20 mins earlier and head to the spa for a rub-down prior to play &#62990;.
		
Click to expand...


Spoke to a weegie the night at the gowf, he said don't bother with that route, it was actually him that told me about the septic game.


----------



## User101 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm thinking the reds might be an idea given how I played tonight


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2018)

Following a ballot (my wee lad pulling names out of a bag), the groups for tomorrow are:

GROUP ONE:

HowlingGale
jimboh
williamalex1 (buggy)
virtuocity (buggy)

GROUP TWO:

WillieP (buggy)
superhans
Cabby
Roger (buggy)

See you there, folks.


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

That's me up to 16 for tomorrow, full shots you say


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			That's me up to 16 for tomorrow, full shots you say 

Click to expand...

You'll still be giving shots :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

It's a stitch up, I knew that the minute I read stableford, full shots, even the draw looks fixed :rofl:anyway, did I say 16, sorry I meant 26


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It's a stitch up, I knew that the minute I read stableford, full shots, even the draw looks fixed :rofl:anyway, did I say 16, sorry I meant 26 

Click to expand...

At least you're not bothered....


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			At least you're not bothered....
		
Click to expand...

haha...it's all just a laugh to me fella, did I mention my handicap went up today, 27 now, really struggling


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			haha...it's all just a laugh to me fella, did I mention my handicap went up today, 27 now, really struggling 

Click to expand...

You're still giving shots :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

haha...may be you guys should have the buggies then


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			haha...may be you guys should have the buggies then 

Click to expand...

Only joshin mate, your out with Willie Pettigrew former Dundee United fc, Hearts fc Motherwell fc legend and 5 cap Scotland player,  now a 16 h/c,  Super hans 8 h/c i think , he hits it further than i go my holidays, and Roger a 22 h/c bandit worth the watching lol.
Fingers crossed for the weather .:cheers:


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

Willie Pettigrew...fantastic, what a player. :thup:


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			your out with Willie Pettigrew
		
Click to expand...

That has genuinely made my day, despite having to play with an arab the pleasure will be all mine to play with a legend of the Scottish game, chuffed. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Willie Pettigrew...fantastic, what a player. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He would be worth a fortune plating these days, he'll tell you some stories, as will Roger, he's best buddies with Peter Houstin.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			haha...it's all just a laugh to me fella, did I mention my handicap went up today, 27 now, really struggling 

Click to expand...

1/10th handicaps off the yellows


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh ffs, another arab, I'm a Dee you know :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Oh ffs, another arab, I'm a Dee you know :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Now behave ,  or i'll get you transferred to my game :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Apr 28, 2018)

Really looking forward to it :thup:  200 mile round trip for me :swing:


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, firstly, I'd like to thank Dave(virtuocity) for organising the day and having me come along. Secondly to my playing partners, Dave(as above) James, and the legend that is Willie Pettigrew, was an absolute pleasure today folks. Thirdly to Willie (williamalex1) for the warm welcome upon my arriving, made me feel at home. :thup:

In regards the golf itself, I knew it would a stitch up from the start, stableford, full handicaps, yellow tees, absolutely raging I was :sbox:, you turn up there, know no one, the very least you guys could've done was be nasty to me but to them let me win was way above and beyond the call of duty :whoo:

Enjoyed it lads, thanks again. :swing:


----------



## casuk (Apr 29, 2018)

How did you all get on, the good the bad and the ugly, no lies now &#128512;


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2018)

Many thanks to everyone for coming today.  

Apologies for the unforeseen organisational issues.  This reflects badly on me as I'm always very keen for any meets I run to go smoothly.  I have sent an email to the Sales Events Coordinator about this.  I always like to give places a chance to respond to complaints, so I won't say anymore here and ask that you refrain from slating the organisation at this juncture!

Really enjoyed the golf today, which, as is synonymous with forum meets, attracted some good, indifferent and utter guff scores.  For the nosey masses looking in:

FIRST: Cabby with 40 points
SECOND: Roger with 32 points 
CLOSET TO PIN: HowlingGale 

Enjoyed meeting Cabby who is a very steady player.  To shoot 6 over gross on a tough course was superb to watch.  Well played, fella.  Top shooting.

However, it was more about the company than the scores (that's what I argue anyway, with my paltry 28 points), which was good natured and friendly.  For those reading- stick your head above the parapet and arrange a forum meet.  It can be a wee bit stressful sometimes, but worth it in the end.

Thanks again, lads.


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dave, I understand you feeling it reflects upon you but I don't think anyone for a second felt that, for me it absolutely reflected 100% upon them...I had me 4 over gross, 5 over out, one under back, not that I was counting mind :whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Dave, I understand you feeling it reflects upon you but I don't think anyone for a second felt that, for me it absolutely reflected 100% upon them...I had me 4 over gross, 5 over out, one under back, not that I was counting mind :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Apologies- even better round.  BAN HIM.


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			BAN HIM.
		
Click to expand...


That I am lead to believe is now impossible as I earned my forum stripes today by attending a forum meet, which now entitles me to life membership and immune to bans.....allegedly :mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			That I am lead to believe is now impossible as I earned my forum stripes today by attending a forum meet, which now entitles me to life membership and immune to bans.....allegedly :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Nope- only when you invite 3 others from the forum for a knock on your home course (with free lunch and bevy of course) can you claim to be a life member.  

I look forward to my invitation.


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wednesday 30th May, invite is there, no sure about the free lunch and bevy though :mmm:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nope- only when you invite 3 others from the forum for a knock on your home course (with free lunch and bevy of course) can you claim to be a life member.  

I look forward to my invitation.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that  and well done to Mr Clarke for oraganising todays event or was that Clark and co. :rofl:
A good day had by all and some excellent golf from Cabby :thup:, a bit of a BANDit  and wind up merchant but a really nice chap [ surprisingly :rofl: ] 
My big mate Roger had  20 points for the F9 , but sadly his  wheels came off only 12 on the back 9 . 
Nice seeing some well kent faces again ,and i appoligise once again for my terrible golf .
 But any time any of you guys want to slum it at my gaff just say the word.
BTW Cabby you owe me commission for the WP photo session .


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Currently noising up my arab mates on facebook, he is very well thought of in these parts :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Currently noising up my arab mates on facebook, he is very well thought of in these parts :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jez that's not like you noising people up


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 29, 2018)

Brill day. Thanks for organising, Dave. 
Myself and big Superhans somehow managed to cuff the two banditos Billy and Roger. 
None of us were anywhere in the sweep except Roger who, as a 22 handicapper managed to tonk it to within 12 feet on the SI 1 in regulation while the group in front were still putting on the green. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. The lads in front took it in good humour though.
2 Stewards enquiries on closest to the pin going in my favour was a bonus &#128526;. 

Well done to Cabby. Scoring 40 points round there is good going.

Thanks again. Looking forward forward to the next one.


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Jez that's not like you noising people up 

Click to expand...

Its all just a laugh, it's all banter, take nothing to serious, far worst things in life than taking online activity serious, most important thing in life ? Health, without it you got nothing, anything else is fun.....jeezo that's all a bit deep for me :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Brill day. Thanks for organising, Dave. 
Myself and big Superhans somehow managed to cuff the two banditos Billy and Roger. 
None of us were anywhere in the sweep except Roger who, as a 22 handicapper managed to tonk it to within 12 feet on the SI 1 in regulation while the group in front were still putting on the green. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. The lads in front took it in good humour though.
2 Stewards enquiries on closest to the pin going in my favour was a bonus &#128526;. 

Well done to Cabby. Scoring 40 points round there is good going.

Thanks again. Looking forward forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

You two should be ashamed of yourselves mugging 2 old codgers , but i must admit i didn't help poor old Roger much. .


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Its all just a laugh, it's all banter, take nothing to serious, far worst things in life than taking online activity serious, most important thing in life ? Health, without it you got nothing, anything else is fun.....jeezo that's all a bit deep for me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:, need to go the nurse is coming .


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			:thup::thup:, need to go the nurse is coming .
		
Click to expand...

Lucky her


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Lucky her 

Click to expand...

My 2nd last wife was a lucky nurse, i divorced her :lol:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nope- only when you invite 3 others from the forum for a knock on your home course (with free lunch and bevy of course) can you claim to be a life member.  

I look forward to my invitation.
		
Click to expand...

he's had a meet at downfield on here for at least the last 4 months... do keep up


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			he's had a meet at downfield on here for at least the last 4 months... do keep up

Click to expand...

But he's been banned for about 3 months


----------



## User101 (Apr 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			But he's been banned for about 3 months 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

